# Recommendation: Filter for premium lenses



## cton0385 (Feb 20, 2012)

First of all, many thanks goes towards everyone who inputted my thread last week. I am set on the Canon 70-200 f/2.8L mk II lens.

Next up is a filter for these nice lens. I have read some incidents where the sharpness degrades with these lens when a filter is placed on it. Some say there is no need to get a filter for these lens as the glass on these are more superior than the glass most filters have to offer.

I am looking at B+W filters, but there are so many out there. Are there any general purpose quality filters?

Is this one any good? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/B-W-F-PRO-VIP-GOLD-MRC-UV-Filter-Made-Germany-77mm-/370530232324?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item564552a804

I'd generally like the idea of filters as I can at least replace the filter if it gets scratched.

Thanks!


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never heard of that "gold" version, but if it's B+W and MRC, you can't go wrong.
This is what i've got on my 70-300L, it protects, it blocks UV, it's easy to clean, it doesn't ruin IQ, couldn't ask for more (although make sure you buy the right size for your lens).


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 20, 2012)

B&W filters are great, definitely worth the premium over other brands.


----------



## revup67 (Feb 20, 2012)

I used this review to acquire my UV's...note the Hoya HMC UV came in first and about half the cost of the B&Wand no degradation on the final photo. Tiffens' ranked dead last.

http://www.lenstip.com/113.1-article-UV_filters_test.html

The best service and prices in the US on these are through Event Cameras on Ebay. Ask for Ben - the guy knows his stuff and responds to all emails. If you need a polarizer the same site offers Marumi DHG Super as second place along with with B&W which was the highest rated (both very close)

http://www.lenstip.com/115.4-article-Polarizing_filters_test_Results_and_summary.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 20, 2012)

I cant see any difference between my Hoya Pro1D, Hoya HMC, Kenko Zeta, or B+W filters they are all good, i've never tried a tiffen due to the bad press they get


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 20, 2012)

revup67 said:


> I used this review to acquire my UV's...note the Hoya HMC UV came in first and about half the cost of the B&Wand no degradation on the final photo. Tiffens' ranked dead last.
> 
> http://www.lenstip.com/113.1-article-UV_filters_test.html
> 
> ...



The site with tests is credible. The only thing you have to consider yourself was not addressed in the test: how easy it is to clean specific filter and if it is not easy then how will the dust and dirt left on filter degrade overall IQ. I use several Hoyas from the test and unfortunatelly they are not easy to clean.


----------



## lexonio (Feb 20, 2012)

Have anyone tried Hoya HD filters? I like my protective one.


----------



## cton0385 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you guys. I ended up ordering this http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280760580759


----------



## swiss (Feb 20, 2012)

I would suggest to buy the normal f-pro from B+W. I don't think that there is a viewable difference to the (limited) Gold-Series. 
Don't forget that you also should have a polarizing and probably some gray (ND) filters in premium quality.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2012)

cton0385 said:


> Thank you guys. I ended up ordering this http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280760580759



Out of curiouslty, why? The B+W MRC UV is fine (I use them on all my lenses). For the 70-200mm, the standard F-Pro mount is fine. Just not sure why you'd need/want the Hoya HMC slim filter. Note tht of Hoya's several lines, the HMC is not of similar quality to the B+W (their Super HMC is, as are some others).


----------



## lol (Feb 20, 2012)

A bit late perhaps, but I don't see the point behind that listing? Why sell two different UV filters as a bundle?

The Hoya HMC UV(C) in my testing is great as a budget filter, but I'd go for Hoya HD on the high end. The coatings on the HD have better anti-reflection properties and reportedly are easier to clean, although I've not really needed to do any of that myself.


----------



## vuilang (Feb 20, 2012)

with so many thing being fake on Ebay, I would recommend you to avoid buying the filter from EBay. you wouldnt be able to tell from genuine vs Fake.. right?. (get it from B&H or Adorama)


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a Hoya Super Pro-1 on my 17-55 and really like it but I always wondered how it fared against a similar B+W. Would the B+W MRC be a comparable filter to my Hoya?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have same lens and the filter I have is B+W #007M Protection Clear MRC (Multi-Resistant Coating) Filter. It was a RIGHT decision for me....the filter is so CLEAR. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475495-REG/B_W_661001705_77mm_007_Protection_Clear.html

Good luck,
Dylan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I have same lens and the filter I have is B+W #007M Protection Clear MRC (Multi-Resistant Coating) Filter. It was a RIGHT decision for me....the filter is so CLEAR.



For a dSLR, there's no difference between a clear filter and a UV filter.


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey there. I'm a productions manager at Flashpoint Photographic Rentals in Vancouver, BC. We have a pretty extensive lineup of Canon glass, and keep a UV filter on everything. We were in the unique position where we had to choose a filter that was relatively inexpensive (large quantity...), yet was good enough that the pro's renting our gear would for the most part leave filters on for protection. After using a good variety, I've definitely settled on the Sigma UV filters for a good midpoint. I can't detect any difference in image quality comparing with and without filter.

Furthermore, on the argument of whether or not to use a filter, I pretty much ALWAYS recomend using one! The only time I don't follow my own rule, is when I'm shooting in studio because there's still that little superstition in the back of my head telling me I should take it off... For walking about with a lens, I've seen filters literally save lenses being dropped from extensive damage. Falls that should have resulted in serious damage were instead turned into a replacement filter ring and a new filter. Same reason I always try to use a lens shade...


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a hoya pro 1d on my 70-200 f2.8 L mk2 and a b&w on my 24-70 f2.8 L shooting long exposuers at night causes both filters to give massive flare or reflection issues remove them all is fine... im considering removing filters all together as it cant be good putting cheap glass in front of your expensive lens its only ever going to degrade the quality of your image so your best buying a cheap lens i think im only going to put my filters on if in bad rain dusty environments nightclubs etc what do yous think?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2012)

I have numerous B&W, Hoya/Kenko, and even a Heliopan. I haven't used one but once in the past two years, my images are sharper without. 

I always kept a filter on my 17-55mm EF-s, but sold it a couple of years back after going to FF.

If I am going into a storm, I'll put one on, but I don't do that much.

I also have polarizing and ND filters, they are more likely to be of use.


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have numerous B&W, Hoya/Kenko, and even a Heliopan. I haven't used one but once in the past two years, my images are sharper without.
> 
> I always kept a filter on my 17-55mm EF-s, but sold it a couple of years back after going to FF.
> 
> ...


that it mines are getting removed but will remain in bag  getting insurance now anyway so if the worst comes to the worst im covered


----------



## cton0385 (Feb 20, 2012)

I got it just for the B+W MRC, the bundle was only a bit more than the B+W itself from the same seller. Will just sell off the Hoya when it arrives (I hope it does arrive!).

Being in Australia, I'm limited to where I buy from. Shipping costs from the US to Australia is crazy expensive 



neuroanatomist said:


> cton0385 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys. I ended up ordering this http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280760580759
> ...


----------



## cton0385 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, interesting. Will have to take a mental note of this when my lens arrive



bornshooter said:


> i have a hoya pro 1d on my 70-200 f2.8 L mk2 and a b&w on my 24-70 f2.8 L shooting long exposuers at night causes both filters to give massive flare or reflection issues remove them all is fine... im considering removing filters all together as it cant be good putting cheap glass in front of your expensive lens its only ever going to degrade the quality of your image so your best buying a cheap lens i think im only going to put my filters on if in bad rain dusty environments nightclubs etc what do yous think?


----------

